# ^^ndstitle-1098^^



## shaunj66 (Jul 3, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1098^^


----------



## martin88 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great! I'll try this one out.


----------



## Codemasterflex (Jul 3, 2006)

Yay, I can't wait till the English version comes out. I loved Mega Man X and Zero; I hope this is as good as both.


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jul 3, 2006)

REALLY wish there was atleast a semi-good emulator out there now...


----------



## yuwing (Jul 3, 2006)

any screenshots? I'm interested


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 3, 2006)

FINALLY! I've been waiting for it all day.
This looks to be a great addition to the Rockman series.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 3, 2006)

gonna gonna gonna FUCKIN PLAY THIS WAITED FOR THIS BABY!


----------



## razuraw (Jul 3, 2006)

ohh yeh i have been waiting for this?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 3, 2006)

Perfect timing for me to order that Passcard/M3 set. This is the ultimate first ROM to test it with.


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 3, 2006)

my oh my, can anyone say if its playable without mad nihongo skillz0r?!


----------



## TheStump (Jul 3, 2006)

its quite scary how many people are whatching this tread...*Slowly walks backwards*...*runs*
Damn you (U) and (E) versions taking so damn long. Well i'd better start learning Japanesse now. *sigh*


----------



## amrod (Jul 3, 2006)

not workin on supercard..


----------



## TripleA (Jul 3, 2006)

QUOTE(amrod @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> not workin on supercard..


i couldnt get to work either on my supercard sd with latest patcher software 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i get 2 white screens


----------



## bryehn (Jul 3, 2006)

why would you need language skills to play mega man?

shoot everything, and don't get hit.

here's a summary of the story. mega man needs to stop evil robots.


----------



## nintendo_wii (Jul 3, 2006)

Great!!


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah but im stuck already!!

AFTER THAT SNAKE FIRST BOSS... then you go to all different places all diferrent routes you can swap teleporters too.... but i cant get further i looked all places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone know what exactly to doo after that mini snake boss ?


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 3, 2006)

yepp, the game is awfully huge, i feel kinda lost with all these halls and doors and area a b c somthing


----------



## TheStump (Jul 3, 2006)

Saver Size, N E info yet?


----------



## Triforce (Jul 3, 2006)

Works perfect on SC just patch it to save to DS slot. I used "Mario 64 DS" which has a 64k type and its saving just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and btw the game is awesome, real oldschool feel to it.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah triforce and where do you need to go after that first mini snake boss i feel kinda lost with al these a1-b1- and b3 patch where do i need to go i looked everywhere now.


----------



## Resident0 (Jul 3, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG! WOOOOOOOT!

Been dying to  play this one!


----------



## jirom (Jul 3, 2006)

After the snake boss, go to a teleporter and start another mission.

```
Teleporter
Â Â -Mission Select
Â Â Â Â Â Â-You can select missions
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â -Mission Info
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â -Mission Start
Â Â -Data Save/Load
Â Â Â Â Â Â-Data Save
Â Â Â Â Â Â-Data Load
Â Â Â Â Â Â-Haven't tried it yet
Â Â -Teleport
Â Â Â Â Â Â-choose area to teleport to
```


if you select the first mission, go to area b2 to find the boss. I stopped playing after that
since I haven't finished my calc hw yet


----------



## loash (Jul 3, 2006)

its working on m3 minisd, using reset, 1x, fast boot and trim


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 3, 2006)

found it finally ;x


----------



## Triforce (Jul 3, 2006)

Just finished the Area C mission where you had to find the 4 teammates. Btw you need to turn into human form to get under those small gaps. After you find the 4 characters warp back to the ship (Area X). Now chat to everyone onboard then visit the Lab. You'll then be taken to Area D, continue on to the right past all the Bee ships until you eventually meet the Boss. Thats where im up to now.

Even though theres plenty of text i'd say it's been pretty easy so far. I cant stop playing the game it's so dam good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: just beat the boss, theres a nice anime cut scene after it. Then you get the ZX suit with the sword and everything


----------



## T-hug (Jul 3, 2006)

Lovin the game so far, might stop playing now though and wait for the USA release.  If anyone is wondering on the look of the game its much like the jump Aria of Sorrow made to Dawn of Sorrow, very purty.  There is also some very nice anime-style FMV!
This is also the first ROM I have tried on G6 Lite and it worked great first time with no fiddling!


----------



## WK416 (Jul 3, 2006)

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Holy crap! This is out already? But everyone said July 6th! Including the official site! Only place I saw that was releasing for today (shipping actually) was Playasia.

Gotta get my arse to Chinatown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW. Anyone have the preorder DVD?


----------



## Jeomite (Jul 4, 2006)

What is the official USA release date for this?


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Jeomite @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> What is the official USA release date for this?


GameFAQs sez September 12.


----------



## 754boy (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool, nice surprise today. Been waiting for this one


----------



## Cyclonius (Jul 4, 2006)

not saving on the g6 3rd gen 2g....am trying a few other methods with it. So far no luck


----------



## loash (Jul 4, 2006)

i think im having issues with saving as well on my m3 minisd. i save it after i beat the snake, but when i reboot my rom, there's no way to load the game.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 4, 2006)

works fine on the ez4.

anyway i deafeated like 4 bosses im now in search for Level G...which i cant find LOL..

AWESOME GAME!


----------



## Triforce (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(XeNoGeaR @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> anyway i deafeated like 4 bosses im now in search for Level G...which i cant find LOL..


Go to Area D and go past the bit where you fought that boss earlier, the one i was talking about in my previous post. Keep going to the right to enter Area G.


----------



## vinikun (Jul 4, 2006)

hey how do you get it to work on supercard again triforce?

can't figure out how to tell it to save to nds slot instead.


----------



## loash (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> i think im having issues with saving as well on my m3 minisd. i save it after i beat the snake, but when i reboot my rom, there's no way to load the game.



anyone?


----------



## CYatta (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> i think im having issues with saving as well on my m3 minisd. i save it after i beat the snake, but when i reboot my rom, there's no way to load the game.



Same happened to me (with M3CF). Only i did a lot more (saved after i got ZX). After restarting, couldnt find a way to load. sucks. anyone else having this prob?


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 4, 2006)

I am. My game isn't saving with my M3miniSD


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 4, 2006)

What do you know an actual good portable megaman game, and not counting that trash on gba either  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 4, 2006)

saves are lost with regular m3 as well((


----------



## Resident0 (Jul 4, 2006)

I wish they would put in a way of skipping the stupid speech, either have text or speech, but not both and make you sit through it!


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Resident0 @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> I wish they would put in a way of skipping the stupid speech, either have text or speech, but not both and make you sit through it!




Cut scene skipping should be a mandatory feature in all video games.


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 4, 2006)

For once the EZ4 has the advantage - saves fine. Go the underdog!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> For once the EZ4 has the advantage - saves fine. Go the underdog!



Same here. Works and saves fine on EZ4Lite. Great looking game, looking forward to the english version.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome... how is this game compared to the rockman zero 1,2,3,4 games on gba?


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 4, 2006)

Irs freakin Good... im up to Level J... But i first have to defeat al the old bosses again on higer levels to upgrade my tools.

got like 6 different suits now.


----------



## Resident0 (Jul 4, 2006)

I kept getting pwned by the snake at the start!

Glad you get infinite lives in this version!


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone know how to get this game to save on an m3?


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Resident0 @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> I kept getting pwned by the snake at the start!
> 
> Glad you get infinite lives in this version!



just when you click new game in menu...go one up again and you play on easy..with this the bosses are a bit eassier..

i play on easy now..after i beat it  prolly hope so i beat it ... ill do it on normal.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 4, 2006)

Kinda samey, nothing new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rockman fans will love it I guess. Cant see why this wasnt just a GBA release.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 4, 2006)

there are some things new...and im a rockman fan yes... but i like this kind of graphics the best for rockman old 2d style..reminds us of the old Megaman X series from snes etc......


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice title and all, but I'll wait till the US release rather than somewhat gimping along to figure out what I have to do.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 4, 2006)

its not that hard to figure out....wather easy if you know it... i know all buttons menu now etc etc.. so its easy to figure where to go


----------



## GBAer (Jul 4, 2006)

Plays and saves on my EZF3 and Supercard but doesnt save on my M3.


----------



## Ares_Real (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(GBAer @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> Plays and saves on my EZF3 and Supercard but doesnt save on my M3.


How did you did that? I'm asking because on my SuperCard SD with latest firmware it doesn't want to save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After turning off my DS the saves are restarting themself...


----------



## Resident0 (Jul 4, 2006)

Works great for me with saves, just set it to save to a DS cart and pop in Resident Evil or something like that.

Saves fine and dandy for me!

Only played level one so far though, been too busy playing World Cup 98 on my PSX (sad i know)


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 4, 2006)

hmm im at the end of the game somewhat. I need to go to  world O-1    i cant find it.... someone who knows it ??


----------



## BoBMang (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a question-

I have my Tetris DS saves on a DS cart (64k) and that's been working great. If I do the same for this ROM onto the same cart, with it erase my previous Tetris save? Do I need to track down another 64k cart to save?


----------



## litesaber (Jul 4, 2006)

cool game


----------



## BoBMang (Jul 4, 2006)

lol


----------



## Triforce (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(BoBMang @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> I have a question-
> 
> I have my Tetris DS saves on a DS cart (64k) and that's been working great. If I do the same for this ROM onto the same cart, with it erase my previous Tetris save? Do I need to track down another 64k cart to save?


It will erase your Tetris save yes. But you can backup the save if you want to use it again at a later date.
You can do this with Rein or ETool apps, they both work fine for me. ReinMoon ver0.2 beta has a save manager aswell.

And double lol @ that request


----------



## litesaber (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> And double lol @ that request


what request?


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hmm, for those who are playing, how do you reach Area F? What areas does it connect to?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(XeNoGeaR @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> its not that hard to figure out....wather easy if you know it... i know all buttons menu now etc etc.. so its easy to figure where to go


Unless you know japanese, you have to go look around to figure out what to do for the mission as there is no other apparent way to figure out. The menus are easy and the buttons are easy, but the mission details are not. It's simply guess work and looking around for changes at that point. Also, if you know something, then of course it is easy. Because you would know it.

EDIT: Ah shit. I just noticed the letters B and C in the first two mission descriptions. Plus I distinctly heard "Area B" and "Area C" in the voice.


----------



## Grindie (Jul 4, 2006)

NAAAARRRGGGHHH!!! I've been waiting so long for this game and it won't load. All I get is 2 white screens. I'm using a Supercard.

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Grindie @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> NAAAARRRGGGHHH!!! I've been waiting so long for this game and it won't load. All I get is 2 white screens. I'm using a Supercard.
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?


Save to DS Card.


----------



## Grindie (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Grindie @ Jul 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > NAAAARRRGGGHHH!!! I've been waiting so long for this game and it won't load. All I get is 2 white screens. I'm using a Supercard.
> ...



How do I accomplish this crazy feat?


----------



## Triforce (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Maverick-jin8 @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> Hmm, for those who are playing, how do you reach Area F? What areas does it connect to?


Area B-3 connects to Area F-1


----------



## vinikun (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Grindie @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Jul 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Grindie @ Jul 4 2006 said:
> ...



I'd actually like to know this too. Also, the only cart I have is Mario Kart DS... not sure which save type that is. anyone know of a good list to use?


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jul 4, 2006)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but the rom is near-playable on DeSmuME, I've been playing it that way. 8 FPS... crashes if you try to save.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 4, 2006)

8 fps is nowhere near playable


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 4, 2006)

SC users

1)open patcher software and add the rom

2)double click the rom to get the options

3)choose 'save to DS cart' and then 'out'put the rom

4)don't forget to change the option back to 'save to CF/SD' on you're next rom you patch


----------



## Triforce (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(vinikun @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> I'd actually like to know this too. Also, the only cart I have is Mario Kart DS... not sure which save type that is. anyone know of a good list to use?


Mario kart DS uses a 2mb FLASH save so i doubt that would work. You can find a complete rom list at my site and you can sort by save type. I wont spam the address so check my profile.


----------



## Grindie (Jul 4, 2006)

Meangreenie, I'm using Supercard V2.541 to patch my roms. it has no 'save to DS cart' option.


----------



## BoBMang (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(BoBMang @ Jul 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question-
> ...




Ahh, bummer that it'll nuke the Tetris save. Time to figure out how to back it up! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> 8 fps is nowhere near playable



Well, I already did the intro stages, all I want to do now is beat atleast one of the Forceroid bosses.


Now then... how do I get to B-3?


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Grindie @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> Meangreenie, I'm using Supercard V2.541 to patch my roms. it has no 'save to DS cart' option.





Don't click the options tab, that is for GBA

Either 'double' left click the rom in the list or 'right' click the rom and choose properties.


----------



## Grindie (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Grindie @ Jul 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Meangreenie, I'm using Supercard V2.541 to patch my roms. it has no 'save to DS cart' option.
> ...



*Slaps head* Doh!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Triforce (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Maverick-jin8 @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ Jul 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 8 fps is nowhere near playable
> ...


I dont know how you've got the patience to play it at 8fps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 each to their own i suppose.

Anyway to answer your question you get to B-3 from B-1


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jul 4, 2006)

If this was any other game I'd say screw it. Also it provides a good source for screenshots. Thanks for the info.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 4, 2006)

@triforce .... are you already at the last stages ??? 

i cant find Stage O-1    i can find N-1   theres a fuckin hard boss to beat...i beated it nothing happens cause the mission is in O Area.........

do you know where or anyone else ???


----------



## Triforce (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry mate i've got no idea where Area O is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , your way farther than me. Keep it up though XeNoGeaR, a few more posts and we'll have a complete guide to the game haha.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 5, 2006)

Has anyone fixed the Save problem with the M3? since several persons have asked, and no one answered... i'm having this problem has well


----------



## Cyclonius (Jul 5, 2006)

Am still trying with the g6 as well.....Someone out there " I need your help! " .


----------



## GBAer (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Has anyone fixed the Save problem with the M3? since several persons have asked, and no one answered... i'm having this problem has well



I doubt there will be a fix to save problem until the M3 team update there software, so it looks as though where all going to have to wait until they do.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> Sorry mate i've got no idea where Area O is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...i found it already beated area O too i wont spoil it where it is hehehe....

im at new missions now and one mission i need to defeat like 10 bosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  cant get trhorugh there last bosses are really hard hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I guess thats the final stage) or not i dunnow hehehehe  the enemys keep running away  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : For the really first time i love having a EZ4.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ....


----------



## jirom (Jul 5, 2006)

hey xenogear, can you tell me what area "area O" is connected to? Do i really need to beat that boss in area N-1 first before I can get to area O? Because he's really hard.... Y__Y

Also, there's a thing blocking a door in area K-1, which you can reach by going through area K-5, do you know how to get past that? There are also some blocks in area K that I don't know how to destroy. I've tried using all the model's charged shot 1 & 2 but it still doesn't break.


----------



## gbtemp111 (Jul 5, 2006)

whoah! where was i! off to d/l


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope a fix for M3 users is found soon...this was going to be the first ROM I'd test it with when mine gets here and if it won't even let me save then that's just stupid...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2006)

Took some time to play it and have a look at the roms internals.

The game as I am sure anyone who has bothered to read this far will have seen already is great, I have only played the first few "levels" (they are kind of metroid like being interconnected with places you can not get to at various points) and I am reminded of the megaman of old (which is a good thing). There has been a reasonable bit of spoken dialog so far as well and some nice ingame cutscenes. Easy mode is a bit to easy though although I suppose this means they have fixed one of the GBA versions (possibly unjustified in my opinion) complaints.

As for the internals of the rom, I was hoping to do a 256 rip but it looks like that is going to be difficult: there are loads of small files not named that helpfully and I have to delete around 31.6 megs to get it down below 256 Mbit, the levels being the way they are means it is not reasonable to do a level splite either. In short it is not going to happen.
I have not looked at all of the files yet but it looks like a basic menu translation is going to be damn hard as well.

For anyone that would wonder if they can play it without knowledge of Japanese I would say go for it, by waiting you are missing out one of the if  not the best 2d platformers on the DS.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 5, 2006)

I beated the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...all over now ehh... hmm there are still some special items left to find and ho to reach someones....anyway it was a great game ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


Area D connects to Area O   somewhere anyway for who wants to know ...


Greetz and all enjoy of the game


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 5, 2006)

i sure will enjoy it...
when m3 team releases an update or something duh


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jul 5, 2006)

will be soon.......luckely ez4 would save damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

although m3 is better in more things like Speeloading 4xdma etc.......ez4 dont have that....so its slow on loading sometimes etc and a few games crashes...after dying in the game..


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

You think m3 team releases an update for problem save for rockman zx?


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 5, 2006)

well... otherwise im soooo killing myself...


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

a news firmware come you think or a fix?


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 5, 2006)

dont care
i sent them a letter, hope to recieve an answer...


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE(better than Shannon @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> dont care
> i sent them a letter, hope to recieve an answer...




ok thx for the infos better than Shannon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hold me informed if you have a answer


----------



## jirom (Jul 5, 2006)

This game saves just fine on my m3 cf.
e22, GM v22, Fastboot 1x, reset, no trim.




Ok, I found 2 doors in area D. But I'm still stuck haha xD. Can't reach one, and the other doesn't work. Beating the boss in N-1 didn't seem to do anything either.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 5, 2006)

Perhaps it only saves on the CF version of the M3?
I tried it on E21 and E22 with my M3 SD and both didn't save.


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 5, 2006)

jroom, do you mean, that you SAVES work fine?!
i use m3 cf as well...


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

yes yes i tried on both e21 and e22 and not save..wait for a fix or news firmware

ps : better than Shannon the game save for you?


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 5, 2006)

nope...
tried no-trim - useless


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

yes i thinks a news firmware is better because i tried other methode and nor work..a guy said on this forum also not save on G6 if i understand G6 not work better for the save its a same problem on M3 and G6?

Or join and to write has m3 team?


----------



## Cyclonius (Jul 5, 2006)

That would be me.......The g6 is working fine for all the other games on it but ZX still won't save.......with a reset its there but with a reboot its lost. Whats the email address of the m3 team?


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Cyclonius @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> That would be me.......The g6 is working fine for all the other games on it but ZX still won't save.......with a reset its there but with a reboot its lost. Whats the email address of the m3 team?




save not work also on G6???


ps: whats the email adress for m3 team?


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

i think Rockman zx is a bad dump? because the save not work on m3 and g6...wait a proper dump or wait a new firware by m3 team


----------



## Shinseiki (Jul 5, 2006)

sorry but i cant find how to go to Area B1 or C1, can someone tell me ? :-/

(if you can PM me with the reply, thanks ^^)


----------



## razuraw (Jul 5, 2006)

e-mailed roman from supercard team. he replyed saying they will update the software soon so that rockman zx works and also that all the fake supercards will stop working with the new update.


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinseiki @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> sorry but i cant find how to go to Area B1 or C1, can someone tell me ? :-/
> 
> (if you can PM me with the reply, thanks ^^)




the save work for you?? and you have a m3 or g6 because the save not work on g6 and m3


----------



## adams89 (Jul 5, 2006)

Then RMZX saves works on SC Mini SD or not? Maybe any combination...


----------



## Ares_Real (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE(adams89 @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> Then RMZX saves works on SC Mini SD or not? Maybe any combination...


It works only if you have a game with same save type as Megaman ZX. If you have a game with same save type as MZX then you have to patch a game with a Save to DS setting.


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

You think M3 team fix this save problem with a news firmware loader and game manger soon or a proper version of this game RZX?


----------



## GBAer (Jul 5, 2006)

Rockman ZX saving will be fix in the next firmware update...
Read below.

http://www.m3-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3068


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks for the infos i hope the firmware come soon


----------



## loash (Jul 5, 2006)

oh nevermind,i thought the bug was fixed now. guess we have to wait for the next firmware update!


----------



## Shinseiki (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE(dydy @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> the save work for you?? and you have a m3 or g6 because the save not work on g6 and m3




i have an SC SD and save work if i set "save to DS Cart" and use Mario 64 DS Cart


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinseiki @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Jul 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > the save work for you?? and you have a m3 or g6 because the save not work on g6 and m3
> ...




simple for me i wait the next firmware by m3 team


----------



## dsrules (Jul 5, 2006)

for G6 Users, download the new G6 V4.0 Full Installation Package V4.0a, to fix the Rockman ZX Save problem  
http://www.handheldsources.com/download/


----------



## razuraw (Jul 5, 2006)

what dose the new g6 update fix the problem then?


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 5, 2006)

huh. what about m3\\


----------



## jirom (Jul 5, 2006)

For M3 users having saving problems, try using my save file and see if it works for you.
http://rapidshare.de/files/25032971/Rockman_ZX.zip.html


----------



## GBAer (Jul 5, 2006)

I've already tried a working save from my supercard and it doesnt work.


----------



## dydy (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes i wait a news firmware by m3 team soon


----------



## Cyclonius (Jul 5, 2006)

for G6 Users, download the new G6 V4.0 Full Installation Package V4.0a, to fix the Rockman ZX Save problem
http://www.handheldsources.com/download/


Thats the manager i have been using.......its not working either for me. If it is for you please tell me how. Does it require the newest loader as well?


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 5, 2006)

QUOTE(jirom @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> For M3 users having saving problems, try using my save file and see if it works for you.
> http://rapidshare.de/files/25032971/Rockman_ZX.zip.html



Doesnt work :\ thx though... what firmware version are you using?


----------



## Zyid (Jul 5, 2006)

Heya, I'm running this in DeSmuME and the game just stops at one point in Aile's introductory sequence - before I get to the gameplay or anything. Others have gotten farther, I know, so I was wondering what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## TripleA (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Zyid @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> Heya, I'm running this in DeSmuME and the game just stops at one point in Aile's introductory sequence - before I get to the gameplay or anything. Others have gotten farther, I know, so I was wondering what I'm doing wrong.


dont use a emulator


----------



## Kreator (Jul 6, 2006)

must play this... somehow


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 6, 2006)

Just hold off till M3 saving is fully fixed. I played a bit into the game then lost my save due to some screwing around with some ideas. Like testing writing in CF mode to save like animal crossing needed to before. That resulted in white screens on boot. :[


----------



## dsrules (Jul 6, 2006)

....


----------



## leviathan789 (Jul 6, 2006)

Where is the link to download this ROM?


----------



## WK416 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE(leviathan789 @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> Where is the link to download this ROM?


Ouch... Just... Ouch...
Go and read the rules. Quick!

On another note, fun animation trailer dealy rapidshare link: http://rapidshare.de/files/24596847/rmzx_j...00x300.zip.html
Wish I knew what was on that DVD...


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 6, 2006)

I assume you're talking about the DVD that comes with the game?
I believe it has a 'master play' vid or something, which I think is someone playing through the whole game like a pro and getting everything.


----------



## dydy (Jul 6, 2006)

Problems of save for rockman zx with m3 will not be resolved?


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 6, 2006)

It'll be resolved with the next firmware update.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 6, 2006)

G6 is fixed for those who don't know.  Grab the latest PC soft.

-EDIT-

Seems it still loses the save when you power off.  Qrayzie should edit his review.


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 6, 2006)

i wonder if there will be a proper m3 update today...


----------



## dydy (Jul 6, 2006)

I think that problem will not be resolved on the m3 and not solved  on G6 also at this time..I doubt on the m3 then?..No chances for the  m3


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 6, 2006)

looks like 22b is out?
can anyone confirm that its fine with rockman zx? cos i dont wanna beat that dumb boss for the 6th time already to see that hajimaru sign...


----------



## x_comp (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, they resolved the freeze problem with Daisenryaku so they should resolve the save problem with this game... Question is when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fun game so far.

Just to say that anyone who bought this game will be able to fight the bosses from the GBA Rockman games numbers 3 and 4 again. To do so, have your GBA cart for either game inserted into the GBA slot when you startup this game. You will be able to fight 4 bosses from each title.

After you defeat all 8 bosses from both GBA games, you will obtain a "Mysterious Stone". It's not revealed on the news what it does yet so, you'll have to find out yourselves


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 6, 2006)

M3 Game Manager V22b + loader V22
=================================
1. 
Two methods for loading GBA games. 
press button "A" to load	-new method (fast load)
press button "start" to load	-old method (normal load)

2. 
Support playing game "451-great strategy" without hanging up in the battle scene.

3. 
Able to keep the last adjust setting of the moonshell(extend).

4.
M3 Game Manager V22A: Fix the bug of the gba save patch function in GM-V22.

5.
M3 Game Manager V22B: Maintain the high real time save game compataiblity as same as the version V21.

looks like we are screwed


----------



## Triforce (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> Well, they resolved the freeze problem with Daisenryaku so they should resolve the save problem with this game... Question is when
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont need to have bought the games to do this, SC and most other flash cards have a gba union link feature. To use it on SC you just name the GBA game the same as the NDS one.

It'll then load GBA data first and boot NDS after. This makes the DS think you have both games inserted. For example it works fine for stuff like Castlevania: DoS linkage, where if linked to Castlevania AoS you get a rare ring in your inventory at the start of the game.


----------



## Zorn (Jul 6, 2006)

Just want to try it a bit but doesnt have a 64k SD card for saving.
Can i play it on SC
so that it doesn't save
or does it need a working save state to boot up?


----------



## x_comp (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> You dont need to have bought the games to do this, SC and most other flash cards have a gba union link feature. To use it on SC you just name the GBA game the same as the NDS one.
> 
> It'll then load GBA data first and boot NDS after. This makes the DS think you have both games inserted. For example it works fine for stuff like Castlevania: DoS linkage, where if linked to Castlevania AoS you get a rare ring in your inventory at the start of the game.


Nice, didn't know about that! But I still recommend buying games that you really like to support the developers


----------



## Triforce (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Zorn @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> Just want to try it a bit but doesnt have a 64k SD card for saving.
> Can i play it on SC
> so that it doesn't save
> or does it need a working save state to boot up?


You might be able to, its worth a try. I heard some people saying they could play the game on SC but just couldn't save without a ds card inserted.
In my experience i actually needed a card with a 64k sav in slot 1 to even get past the title screen =/


----------



## stepppp (Jul 6, 2006)

I can get mine to boot ( using supercard mini sd and max media launcher ) BUT it boots to both screens turning black with some japanese writing on them both!. Dont seem to be able to get it to start.


----------



## Kojiben (Jul 6, 2006)

Where is the download?


----------



## TripleA (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Kojiben @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> Where is the download?


Google is your friend


----------



## Zorn (Jul 6, 2006)

Tryed it but didn't worked for me with save to sd option.
2 black (or white?) screens.

What will haben if i use save to nds card option
and don't have a nds card for this save type?
Maybe I can play but can't save. have to test it.


----------



## Triforce (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE(stepppp @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> I can get mine to boot ( using supercard mini sd and max media launcher ) BUT it boots to both screens turning black with some japanese writing on them both!. Dont seem to be able to get it to start.


Those 2 black screens your getting are saying something along the lines of "There was a problem loading data unable to access save"
This is happening to you because your using max media launcher in the ds slot =\


----------



## Kojiben (Jul 6, 2006)

Omg, so you guys found it by searching for it in google?


----------



## TripleA (Jul 6, 2006)

Working for me on supercard with it set to save to ds card have mario kart ds in it


----------



## Zorn (Jul 6, 2006)

Really? but mario kart has a different save type.
So It doesn't save for you right?
But doesn't it overwrite the MK save anyway?




QUOTE(Kojiben @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> Omg, so you guys found it by searching for it in google?



No, but you'll have to do that.


----------



## Zantagor (Jul 6, 2006)

There seems to be a new update dated July 7th (if you look in the Rar, the file dates to July 6 on my computer)


----------



## BoBMang (Jul 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> You dont need to have bought the games to do this, SC and most other flash cards have a gba union link feature. To use it on SC you just name the GBA game the same as the NDS one.
> 
> It'll then load GBA data first and boot NDS after. This makes the DS think you have both games inserted. For example it works fine for stuff like Castlevania: DoS linkage, where if linked to Castlevania AoS you get a rare ring in your inventory at the start of the game.



This sounds amazing, I had no idea the SC could do this?

Just just have a GBA game named identically as the DS one and boot teh GBA one? Will it let me boot the DS one after that? Sounds cool if it is that easy.


----------



## TripleA (Jul 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Zorn @ Jul 6 2006 said:


> Really? but mario kart has a different save type.
> So It doesn't save for you right?
> But doesn't it overwrite the MK save anyway?
> 
> ...


i didnt save in the game i just put the ds into sleep mode

but it works for now untill a patch or new patching software comes out


----------



## gbtemp111 (Jul 7, 2006)

do m3 adapters have this gba linkage, too? that castlevania DOS link doesn't work on already saved games, eh


----------



## Triforce (Jul 7, 2006)

QUOTE(BoBMang @ Jul 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 6 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > You dont need to have bought the games to do this, SC and most other flash cards have a gba union link feature. To use it on SC you just name the GBA game the same as the NDS one.
> ...


Sorry i didn't explain it properly 

1st you tick (Enable GBA Union) option at the bottom of the properties when patching the NDS game.
The GBA rom doesn't need to be patched, it just needs to be a clean rom named the same as the NDS one. 

For example (Castlevania.dsq and Castlevania.gba) then when you boot the DS game "not the gba one" you should notice the SC preloads the GBA data 1st and boots the DS rom afterwards. This tricks the DS into thinking you have both games inserted.

I cant really explain it any better than that. As for going about doing this on m3 somone else will have to tell you =\


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a mini guide plus a couple of vids from the dvd and some scans!

http://www.rockmanpm.com/forum/index.php?topic=1171.0

I've gotten tired of waiting for the m3 update, so I've decided to play the game and just putting the ds in a perpetual sleep mode when I'm not playing the game. I have'nt been playing anything else for the past week anyway.


----------



## better than Shan (Jul 7, 2006)

im leaving in a few hours for a month
what a bummer...


----------



## alucard_xs (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi,

is there a way to get it to work with superkey ?


----------



## kopicha (Jul 8, 2006)

M3/G6 saving problem already fixed as of this posting


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 8, 2006)

How do you fix it then?


----------



## WhiteX (Jul 8, 2006)

Dunno about the G6, for the M3 there is a fixed rom that goes by the name of
ROCKMANZX_fixed _for_M3CF.zip


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you confirm if there is a version for SD carts as well?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 8, 2006)

So only fixed for CF?  Also if you have them can you spread them about a bit on #NDStemp EFnet pls ;p


----------



## WhiteX (Jul 8, 2006)

I don´t know about SD, i only got CF


----------



## Vinnymac (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a RomanZX (J) M3SD rom version which works perfect on my M3. I'm on #ndsTemp sometimes so catch me i'll have it under patches in my file server. I'll also be putting the file on my site soon too.


----------



## kopicha (Jul 8, 2006)

Let me put it more clear again. All have been fixed regardless is M3CF, SD, miniSD or even G6 series. Each have their own specific fix officially from M3/G6 Team. But I am not gonna say more where to get those fixes because of board's rule. I guess this hint is big enough if you read the rules


----------



## Tainted. (Jul 8, 2006)

heyyyyyyyyyy wushu talkin about


----------



## kjm5106 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Vinnymac @ Jul 8 2006 said:


> I have a RomanZX (J) M3SD rom version which works perfect on my M3. I'm on #ndsTemp sometimes so catch me i'll have it under patches in my file server. I'll also be putting the file on my site soon too.



Cool! I get it, and it perfect in my m3sd. thx!


----------



## dydy (Jul 8, 2006)

The team m3 has solved no problem with one new GM or loader one will see for christmas when there will be 20 games and 20 games shall not work...but how to find this rom of rockman release by team m3?
thx


----------



## T-hug (Jul 8, 2006)

Its in the topic url of #NDSTemp on EFnet and it works great.


----------



## dydy (Jul 8, 2006)

and no new loader and GM in the future for use the rockman rom original wrg release?this problem is temporary?

thx for the infos


----------



## alucard_xs (Jul 8, 2006)

so is there a fix for superkey + supercard CF ?


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Jul 8 2006 said:


> so is there a fix for superkey + supercard CF ?




yes .. patch it to save to DS cart, then boot up with the key in. Now before running the game, re-place the key with a suitable DS cart.


----------



## CYatta (Jul 8, 2006)

so where's the m3cf one now


----------



## T-hug (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Jul 8 2006 said:


> so where's the m3cf one now




Also in #NDSTemp on EFNET

This is a temporary solution by the m3 team as they have recieved so many mails about it.  The next fw and gm will fix the issues also.  Be greatful they even risked releasing a fixed ROM.


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 8, 2006)

There are SCSD and SCCF versions too... now, same channel


----------



## dydy (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jul 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(CYatta @ Jul 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > so where's the m3cf one now
> ...




Ok Thug4L1f3 if i understand well the next loader and GM will make working the rockman zx origin release by WRG (wrg-rmzx.nds) its this?


----------



## Cyclonius (Jul 8, 2006)

if anyone needs the g6 version let mw know..i could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Nocturno (Jul 8, 2006)

If I download the M3 SD version of the game, do I still need to patch it with game manager?


----------



## x_comp (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jul 8 2006 said:


> This is a temporary solution by the m3 team as they have recieved so many mails about it.Â The next fw and gm will fix the issues also.Â Be greatful they even risked releasing a fixed ROM.


If only other support services were like this


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2006)

Rather than messing around with patched roms has anyone tried making patches, IPS will fail but something like XDelta: http://evanjones.ca/software/xdelta-win32.html or maybe BSDiff or Ninja.
I have used XDelta for a fair few patches of my own so far and it worked great with WRG's NSMB patched version.
The patches should only be a few hundred KB and be legal to distribute, I have no M3/G6 so I quite frankly can not be bothered to sort something out.


----------



## Shinseiki (Jul 8, 2006)

to what area is connected the Area E ? i cant find it ! i have Model Fx, Lx, Px...

help please ^^


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinseiki @ Jul 8 2006 said:


> to what area is connected the Area E ? i cant find it ! i have Model Fx, Lx, Px...
> 
> help please ^^




D lol


edit.. ok seriously, you can go through the orange door just right of the big fountain at the end of Level C ... bring straght to E


----------



## Zorn (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't know what to do now.
In the pc room(where you can save)
i can choose 2 missions.
The first one i could complete (kill a bigger enemy)
but what do i have to do in the 2nd one?
Don't  know where to go and what to do.
(I know only area A-D1)


----------



## Sors (Jul 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Zorn @ Jul 10 2006 said:


> Don't know what to do now.
> In the pc room(where you can save)
> i can choose 2 missions.
> The first one i could complete (kill a bigger enemy)
> ...


if i get you right you are at the *first* 2 missions?
if yes the other mission is to find all soldiers and to talk to them, they are hidden in the town, for some of them you have to crawl to get to them


----------



## dydy (Jul 11, 2006)

the news GM e22C for M3  is out and i have tried rockman zx original release and the save work fine!


----------



## RoXas852 (Jul 16, 2006)

after reading all these post i still dun get it how to save with my sc (note that i am just a noob who wans to play rockman zx and save and load normally ) HELP ME PLZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can play it but cant save and load T_T


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 16, 2006)

use 2.542 patcher, you can save at the teleport/data rooms.. it's the 2nd option then the top one


----------



## RoXas852 (Jul 16, 2006)

But i am using 2.542 patcher already and  i still dunno how to load after rebooting


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm using the 2.542 patcher and I can't even play I just get 2 white screens. I have CF SC


----------



## modojojo (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't get It to work either for SCSD, and I checked save to DS cart, and I have Super Mario 64 DS cart inserted In the pass key. I get the 2 white screens of death.


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 17, 2006)

Get patcher 2.542   .. you can patch the clean rom without any special methods   ...ie set save to cf/sd card as you normally would.


----------



## ordinance (Jul 20, 2006)

Do you need some level of japanese to understand the game ^___^?


----------



## zoharmodifier (Jul 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ordinance @ Jul 20 2006 said:


> Do you need some level of japanese to understand the game ^___^?



it's suggested you know a little. ZX doesn't play like other megaman games.. you play on a giant map similar to metroid. you will need to know what your mission is and where to go. although i suppose even if you don't know japanese, you could just.. go out and explore randomly, and eventually you will complete your mission.


----------



## forte-exe (Jul 24, 2006)

I never wanted to play a game this much.
Wish i had an emulator =/


----------



## anonyplayer (Aug 7, 2006)

This won't keep saves for me on an EZ4 MiniSD, EZ_client Beta3 doesn't recognize the save type. Put it on anyway and save not stored once I restart DS. Any ideas?


----------



## kungf00 (Aug 13, 2006)

I patched it with the newest supercard lite software and played a little. I saved the first time you get a chance to and turned it off. Restarted the game but I can't seem to find the option to load the save. It always brings me back to the gender selection screen and then the long intro.

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## legendofphil (Aug 13, 2006)

On the first menu its the second option.

EDIT: If that doesn't work then you haven't patched it properly or haven't saved it.


----------



## kungf00 (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> On the first menu its the second option.
> 
> EDIT: If that doesn't work then you haven't patched it properly or haven't saved it.



I forgot to mention that I am not using a ds cart to save but I told it to save to sd. I thought this should be working by now...


----------



## nixpins (Aug 13, 2006)

I know that saving works for me (SC miniSD, latest firmware and patching software). The option to load is on the title menu, the second option down (labeled つづきから), and it's highlighted by default after you've got a save. If that option doesn't appear, then it would seem to be that something is wrong with the way it's saving for you.


----------



## kungf00 (Aug 13, 2006)

For some reason it worked when I just tried it again.


----------

